

Git hits for github: are you awesome enough to be in the top 10 in your city? - aaronfeng
http://www.githits.me/

======
simonsarris
Sadly its not "in your city" but "in twelve US cities."

I was really hoping that I could see if there were even other people who used
Git in New Hampshire and how prominent they were.

~~~
aaronfeng
True, I would love to expand. But within github api limit I'm limited to what
cities I can pick. Maybe NH would come next :)

~~~
necubi
You could let users enter their a city and fetch the data locally via
javascript. That way, the usage counts against their IP's API limit, not
yours.

Edit: To be more clear, this would only work for showing the data to the user
that requests it, not sending it back to the server for other users to see.

~~~
nbpoole
Yes, except then you're relying on data coming from untrusted users. How long
do you think it would take before someone figures out a way to put themselves
at the top of the list? ;)

Edit: OK. Assuming you're only looking at data locally, you'll probably run
into API limits. Users are only allowed to make 60 requests to the API per
minute. My guess is you need more than that to generate these statistics.

------
zck
Washington, D.C.

Most Issues

1\. congress (48)

There's a joke to be made here.

------
petercooper
_Boulder_? I understand all the other choices but didn't realize Boulder was
such a hotbed of developers. Is it? (If you're taking votes, Los Angeles seems
a significant omission at this stage.)

~~~
psadauskas
Boulder has a ton of developers, and really active communities in Ruby, Python
and startups. Coffee shops and restaurants downtown at lunch time are a lot
like ones in SOMA in SF: there's several tables' worth of nerds sitting around
talking software or startups.

------
kyleburton
Looks like a recruiter's dashboard. :/

------
josegonzalez
Are the results for "New York, NY" not mapped to "New York City"? Otherwise
I'd be on at least two of those lists. I've never actually tried searching by
networks in their api, only by language+filters.

Otherwise, looks nifty.

~~~
aaronfeng
"New York, NY" is not. I have the data, but in that case, I can't tell if you
are actually in the city. You can always append NYC to your current location
:) I'm open to other possible suggestions.

~~~
josegonzalez
I'd like to think that "New York, New York" and "New York, NY" are pretty much
synonymous for "New York City".

------
rcfox
How come there's a fixed list of cities? Why not let users search for a city?

~~~
aaronfeng
Currently, I'm aggregating data from github since there's no way of getting
those values live (to my knowledge). I'm staying with the limit of the api
rule so I'm limited to how much data I can retrieve per week. Yes it would be
awesome if I can do it for more cities.

------
ahlatimer
Is the code on GH? If so, the people (myself included) who want to run this
for their city could.

~~~
aaronfeng
Currently no, yes, that's a great idea.

------
kencausey
Well, my 'city' is not shown, but I think the answer is almost certainly yes
since I doubt 10 people here have github accounts. It would be nice to be
proved wrong about that.

------
bmc
So, evidently, it doesn't do any proximity analysis. I listed my location as
"Limerick, PA, US", which is outside Philadelphia. It'd be interesting to add
that capability.

~~~
aaronfeng
Totally, I would love it add that. I actually have all PA data already.

~~~
jamesbritt
That would sweet. Checking out Phoenix (interesting choice of city to include,
BTW) I saw github names of people I know, but who, like me, don't live or work
in Phoenix, but in neighboring towns. I'm guessing they (like many) opted for
placing themselves in the nearest largest city.

Me, I went for Scottsdale, which borders Phoenix. "metro area" searches would
be a very cool addition.

------
mc
Very happy to see that Phoenix, AZ made the list.

------
tmcw
My company's 3rd most followed and 3rd most repos in DC! (and I'm 2nd in gists
and 6th in repos)

But it's DC so it doesn't count.

------
rwaldron
As it turns out, I _AM_ awesome enough to be in the top 10 for my city
(Boston).

------
cf
Los Angeles seems like a glaring omission.

------
ryanbigg
No Australian cities? Boo ;)

